# Floating pumpkin or candlestick decorations



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Has anyone ever used plexiglas rods to hold up pumpkins and other things, to give the impression they are floating? I've seen people use fishing line to hang stuff from the ceiling, but was wondering if you could get the same effect with the rods? Obviously lighting would be the main issue.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

The plexiglass rods are not going to give them the illusion of floating, because of the curved shape of the tube it will reflect light a lot more, especially given the size tubing you'd need to support the weight.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you. I was thinking that the light reflection could be a problem.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Depending on where you will be placing them and how far away a steel rod painted flat black might work. I would think a 1/8" rod would be strong enough for a candle.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Bone Dancer. I will give that a try.


----------

